# After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drive



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

After I updated from windows XP to windows 7 everything worked fine till I downloaded all the new drivers and when I had to reboot the notebook. I have lost all my usb ports,no sound and no network drivers on my Gateway Notebook LT20 Series . I tried several suggestion (i.e. power cycle by turning off notebook unplugging pwr cord and removing battery) still nothing.Any suggestions on getting my notebook back and running?? I can't even download drivers manually because my USB flash drive is not recognized from usb ports, Please help how I can fix this problem??????...


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

See if you have a system restore point before the problem.


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

Thank you hitech,
I just did the system restore point and the NOTEBOOK came back on working condition with all the drivers installed again, now I am afraid to do the updates because I may lose the drivers again, please help on how to do the updates without loosing the drivers ?? 
thank you advance


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

What drivers do you need to update?


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

Create a sytem restore point for now and I will get back to you.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

Check Reliability Monitor - see exactly what was installed - 
START | type *perfmon /rel*

Did the drivers come in via Windows Updates or did you install them from device manufacturer's site?

Windows Updates --> www.update.microsoft.com

As *simpswr* asked --



simpswr said:


> What drivers do you need to update?



Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

when I get online it says that are 30 updates available so I don't know if to update or not at this point because the same thing happen when I did all the updates .I just created a restore point now that is working . Any idea what I should do next?


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*



Bestfuture said:


> Thank you hitech,
> I just did the system restore point and the NOTEBOOK came back on working condition with all the drivers installed again, now I am afraid to do the updates because I may lose the drivers again, please help on how to do the updates without loosing the drivers ??
> thank you advance


I usually don't reccomend this, but since you are having problems, turn off automatic updates.
Right click My Computer/properties/windows update/change settings/under important updates/hit arrow button/change to never check for updates/ok at bottom/ Then once a week you you can go back to properties/windows update/check for updates and uncheck the ones you don't want/ok/install updates.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

What did *perfmon /rel* have to say?

What drivers were installed?

Windows 7 does now have > 30 Windows Updates and Windows 7 SP1 is on the horizon.

Windows Updates are a necessity, not an option.

Is your system activated and validated?

www.microsoft.com/genuine

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

Yes this is the pic of the updates that is showing me to update , what I should do to be safe?Please help ?


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

yes the windows says is active , I don't know what do you mean by validated though ?


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

Now that the update was done automatically , i lost again usb drivers, network drivers and sound driver. I don't understand why is does the update it looses the drivers? Please help 
thanks in advance


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

Click on the line that says "32 important updates are available" and see if any are hardware drivers. Thos are not usually included in the "important updates" but would account for your issues


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

they already been installed automatically , so now I am back to the beginning of the problem without usb drivers, network drivers and sound driver, So stock again, do you think I should do restore point again to get back the computer ?Do you have IAM maybe its easier?
thanks in advance


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

I would first reinstall the CHipset, Network adaptor and sound drivers from Gateway . . the original ones must have a confilict with one or more of the updates


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

I don't know if i am able to install the Chipset and network adaptor let me post a another pic so you can see it , give me 5 min
thanks


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

You can download it on the pc you are posting with and put it on a flash drive to install on the afflicted Gateway


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

Let me post 1st a pic so you can see it and tell me which drivers I should download than
Thanks


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

From what you post, you need the CHipset, Network adaptor and sound drivers 

Be sure to install the chipset driver first


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*










this is the pic with the missing drivers


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

Yep . . you need the Chipset, Network adaptor and sound drivers . . maybe more, post another shot after you install those

http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/dlcenter.asp


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*










this how it looks in the dock, no sound , no network. Do you know how is called the chipset that i need to install for my Gateway LT20?
thanks


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

Can you please tell me which one to install?I already downloaded a bunch but I don't know which one .THIS IS THE SERIAL # LUWCX0B0069433BE121601 so can tell me which one is the right one please


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

32 bit or 64 bit?


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

its 32bit


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

You want this for the chipset and Network adaptors ( wireless and wired )


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

This for your sound drivers

http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/getFile.asp?id=23620&uid=276052853


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

Intall the chipset driver and reboot . . then the Network drivers and reboot . . then the sound . . .


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

Ok , I am going to do that now and I post a pic after I am finished installing drivers
Thanks Rich


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

hey Rich , I forgot that i can't install it because the USB ports don't work so they don't recognize the Flash drive , any idea?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

burn them to cd


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

I wish had the hard drive because its a notebook unfortunately no hard drive, any other options?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

No CD Drive? . . How did you update to Windows 7?


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

I booted from flash drive and installed the windows 7


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

Do you think to do a restore point than or I have other options?


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

I see no choice but a restore to get your drivers loaded to a folder. Then I would do the updates one at a time to see which one is the problem.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

If you restore . . download the driver updates and keep on a folder so you can reload if it happens again.


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

So i should download and make a folder for all the drivers the you highlighted, right ?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

That's what Iwould do . . once you have those in, you can get the others


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

Cool just finished restoring now


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

Just made a folder with all the drivers and save it on the notebook desktop, now i should do all the updates again?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

I would . . look how much fun you are having!!


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

well just trying to get this thing up and running man, its been already 3 days working on it and still the same result , hopefully now that i saved the drivers on the notebook I hope if that is going to happen again I may be able to reinstalled manually , right?


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

One at a time to see which ones are doing it


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

now I am back to this screen <a href="http://s749.photobucket.com/albums/xx140/bestfuture2012/?action=view&current=DSC03004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx140/bestfuture2012/DSC03004.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

now I am back again to this screen http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx140/bestfuture2012/DSC03004.jpg


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

ah ok , were I should start or just in order 1 by 1 ?


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

do you want to see the a screen-shot of the updates available?


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

That might help


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

here they are all the 31 updates available 
http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx140/bestfuture2012/IMG_0001-1.jpg
http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx140/bestfuture2012/IMG_0002.jpg


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

Once you have all the correct drivers, you can also use nlite to create an install disk with the drivers already incorporated. I do that often with client computers and then put the disk in a sleeve and tape it to the inside of the case so if I have to reinstall windows, I'm good to go right away without having to search for drivers.


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

do you think I should start from the beginning order?


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

thing is notebook and no CD hard drive to install through the cd


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*



Bestfuture said:


> do you think I should start from the beginning order?


I don't see any device drivers there, so the order is probably not important.


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

so I still update them 1 by 1 then ?


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

as you can see from the previous pics I unchecked all the updates


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

KB971033 is to check if windows is legit. Is this the first time you have updated?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

If you want to find out which one did the damage . . yes install one by one . . If you just want to get done, install them all, then install the drivers from the folder you saved them in


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

yes this is the 1st time that I updated this notebook came windows xp from verizon wireless


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

Install KB971033 first and go here and click validate
http://www.microsoft.com/genuine/


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

were do I download KB971033 from , you have a link please?


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

It's right there in your updates


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

just downloaded and installed the KB971033, so what I should do next?


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

Go to the validate link I gave you


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

Do i have to go from the notebook right?


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

Yes i did go to the website and click validate , but did not see anything happening


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

NOW I AM DOWN TO 10 UPDATES LEFT,
http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx140/bestfuture2012/IMG_0001-2.jpg


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

That Rights Management one is the only one that looks like it could be the culprit . .


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

Maybe i should void that and not install it, do i have too?as matter fact i am down to 3 updates and that one i left for the end


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

You have the drivers . . I would see it thru

Probably a good idea to reboot inbetween the last ones


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

NOW I HAVE ALSO 3 RECOMMENDED UPDATES CHECK THE PIC, WHAT I SHOULD DO?
http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx140/bestfuture2012/IMG_0001-3.jpg


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

The 3rd - kb976422 is for SD cards > 32 GB --> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...c2-a9bc-4ee1-aca3-2a9aff5915ea&displaylang=en

The 945 Chipset &/or Atheros are likely older than the drivers you obtained and may in fact be the problematic ones.

Hold off on those 3 - reboot now.

Validate OS --> www.microsoft.com/genuine


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

Ok, i will do that now


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

I JUST VALIDATE OS AND SAYS SUCCESSFUL ,NOW I HAVE 1 UPDATE LEFT WHICH IS Rights Management BUT I AM AFFRAID THIS WAS THE PROBLEM BEFORE


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

um...make 1 more system restore point and then do the update?If thats the culprit,system restore back and post here?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

Yes, install the Window 7 Windows Update.

The other 3 are still waiting to be installed..?
- 945 Chipset
- Atheros
- kb976422 

Hold off on those 3.

Install Rights Management.


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

YES I DID INSTALL ALL THE UPDATES EXCEPT THIS ONE Rights Management


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

Do you think i should install that too?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

There is 1 Windows Update left - Rights Management, correct?

There are 3 others -
- 945 Chipset
- Atheros
- kb976422 

Hold off on those 3.

Install Rights Management. 

`


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

CHECK THE PIC IS THE TOP ONE THE ONLY ONE THAT I DID NOT INSTALL YET
http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx140/bestfuture2012/IMG_0001-2.jpg


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

Yes that's correct Windows Update left - Rights Management?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

Install it.


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

ok, installing now?what I should do with other 3 OPTIONAL updates?
http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx140/bestfuture2012/IMG_0001-3.jpg


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

so far everything looks good, just these 3 updates left now ?What I should do with those ?http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/x...IMG_0001-3.jpg


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx140/bestfuture2012/IMG_0001-3.jpg


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

Run DirectX Kernel Diagnostics so I can see driver info -
START | type *dxdiag* | bottom-center of screen "save all text..." -- save as text file

Attach text file to your next post.

`


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 7/23/2010, 18:00:01
Machine name: GATEWAY-PC
Operating System: Windows 7 Professional 32-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_gdr.100226-1909)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Gateway 
System Model: LT20 
BIOS: InsydeH2O Version V1.08
Processor: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270 @ 1.60GHz (2 CPUs), ~1.6GHz
Memory: 1024MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 1014MB RAM
Page File: 777MB used, 1260MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

Please upload and attach the full text file. There is much more information in the DirectX Kernel Diagnostics report than posted.


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 7/23/2010, 18:00:01
       Machine name: GATEWAY-PC
   Operating System: Windows 7 Professional 32-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_gdr.100226-1909)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Gateway         
       System Model: LT20            
               BIOS: InsydeH2O Version V1.08
          Processor: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270   @ 1.60GHz (2 CPUs), ~1.6GHz
             Memory: 1024MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 1014MB RAM
          Page File: 777MB used, 1260MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
   User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
 System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
    DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
     DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: Mobile Intel(R) 945 Express Chipset Family (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM 1.0)
       Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
          Chip type: Intel(R) GMA 950
           DAC type: Internal
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27AE&SUBSYS_02411025&REV_03
     Display Memory: 250 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 0 MB
      Shared Memory: 250 MB
       Current Mode: 1024 x 600 (32 bit) (60Hz)
       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: unknown
         Monitor Id: AUO30D2
        Native Mode: 1024 x 600(p) (60.078Hz)
        Output Type: Internal
        Driver Name: igdumd32.dll
Driver File Version: 8.15.0010.1749 (English)
     Driver Version: 8.15.10.1749
        DDI Version: 9Ex
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.0
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 7/13/2009 18:15:31, 3805184 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: Yes
    WHQL Date Stamp: 
  Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-64EE-11CF-4075-4B22A3C2C535}
          Vendor ID: 0x8086
          Device ID: 0x27AE
          SubSys ID: 0x02411025
        Revision ID: 0x0003
 Driver Strong Name: igdlh.inf:Intel.Mfg.NTx86...1:i945GME0:8.15.10.1749:pci\ven_8086&dev_27ae
     Rank Of Driver: 00F42001
        Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
   Deinterlace Caps: {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
       D3D9 Overlay: Supported
            DXVA-HD: Not Supported
       DDraw Status: Enabled
         D3D Status: Enabled
         AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0272&SUBSYS_10250241&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 65535
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.01.7600.16385 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 7/13/2009 16:51:47, 304128 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Microsoft
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Microphone (High Definition Audio Device)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.01.7600.16385 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 7/13/2009 16:51:47, 304128 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x27C9
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 7/13/2009 16:52:09, 258560 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 7/13/2009 16:51:05, 5888 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/13/2009 16:11:24, 80896 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/13/2009 18:20:36, 42576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/13/2009 16:11:24, 80896 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/13/2009 18:20:36, 42576 bytes
| 
+ PS/2 Compatible Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f13
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/13/2009 16:11:24, 80896 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/13/2009 18:20:44, 41552 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 7/13/2009 18:19:10, 51776 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 7/13/2009 16:45:08, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/13/2009 18:20:44, 41552 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 110.4 GB
Total Space: 142.4 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: Hitachi HTS543216L9A300 ATA Device

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D0&SUBSYS_02411025&REV_02\3&33FD14CA&0&E0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:20:45, 153680 bytes

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) 945 Express Chipset Family (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM 1.0)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27AE&SUBSYS_02411025&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&10
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CC&SUBSYS_02411025&REV_02\3&33FD14CA&0&EF
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:51:14, 41472 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:51:15, 284160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:52:09, 258560 bytes

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) 945GME Express Processor to DRAM Controller - 27AC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27AC&SUBSYS_02411025&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CB&SUBSYS_02411025&REV_02\3&33FD14CA&0&EB
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:51:10, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:51:15, 284160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:52:09, 258560 bytes

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) 945 Express Chipset Family (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM 1.0)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A6&SUBSYS_02411025&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&11
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller - 27DA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DA&SUBSYS_02411025&REV_02\3&33FD14CA&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CA&SUBSYS_02411025&REV_02\3&33FD14CA&0&EA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:51:10, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:51:15, 284160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:52:09, 258560 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2448&SUBSYS_02411025&REV_E2\3&33FD14CA&0&F0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:20:45, 153680 bytes

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_02411025&REV_02\3&33FD14CA&0&D8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:50:56, 108544 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C9&SUBSYS_02411025&REV_02\3&33FD14CA&0&E9
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:51:10, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:51:15, 284160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:52:09, 258560 bytes

     Name: Atheros AR8132 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1062&SUBSYS_02411025&REV_C0\4&171E8F27&0&00E2
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\L1C62x86.sys, 1.00.0000.0004 (English), 7/13/2009 15:02:47, 50688 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D6
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D6&SUBSYS_02411025&REV_02\3&33FD14CA&0&E3
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:20:45, 153680 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C8&SUBSYS_02411025&REV_02\3&33FD14CA&0&E8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:51:10, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:51:15, 284160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:52:09, 258560 bytes

     Name: Atheros AR5B95 Wireless Network Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_002B&SUBSYS_E016105B&REV_01\4&16E25204&0&00E0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\athr.sys, 8.00.0000.0225 (English), 9/21/2009 10:58:28, 1218048 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vwifibus.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:52:02, 19968 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D4
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D4&SUBSYS_02411025&REV_02\3&33FD14CA&0&E2
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:20:45, 153680 bytes

     Name: Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C5&SUBSYS_02411025&REV_02\3&33FD14CA&0&FA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msahci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:20:44, 27712 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:19:03, 42560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:26:15, 21584 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:26:15, 133200 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D2&SUBSYS_02411025&REV_02\3&33FD14CA&0&E1
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:20:45, 153680 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801GBM (ICH7-M/U) LPC Interface Controller - 27B9
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27B9&SUBSYS_02411025&REV_02\3&33FD14CA&0&F8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:20:43, 13888 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7600.16385
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16590
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft TV Captions Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16590
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7600.16385
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft TV Subtitles Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16590
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.7600.16385
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.7600.16385
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7600.16385
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (High Definition Aud,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16590
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16590
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16590

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
HD Audio Microphone 2,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
WebCam,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
HD Audio Headphone/Speakers,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7600.16590

Video Capture Sources:
WebCam,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16385

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (High Definition Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DirectSound: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {651288E5-A7ED-4076-A96B-6CC62D848FE1} (Balanced)
  Quality Flags: 2576
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow half deinterlace
    Allow scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 100
  Balanced Flags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 50
  PowerFlags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 0
```


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

I think now its all, right?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*


```
[font=lucida console]          Card name: Mobile Intel(R) 945 Express Chipset Family (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM 1.0)
       Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
          Chip type: Intel(R) GMA 950
           DAC type: Internal
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27AE&SUBSYS_02411025&REV_03
   Driver Date/Size: [COLOR=red]7/13/2009 [/COLOR]18:15:31, 3805184 bytes
    
________________________________________________________________

     Name: Atheros AR8132 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1062&SUBSYS_02411025&REV_C0\4&171E8F27&0&00E2
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\L1C62x86.sys, 1.00.0000.0004 
(English), [COLOR=red]7/13/2009[/COLOR] 15:02:47, 50688 bytes

________________________________________________________________
    

     Name: Atheros AR5B95 Wireless Network Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_002B&SUBSYS_E016105B&REV_01\4&16E25204&0&00E0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\athr.sys, 8.00.0000.0225 (English),
 [COLOR=red]9/21/2009[/COLOR] 10:58:28, 1218048 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vwifibus.sys, 6.01.7600.16385
 (English), 7/13/2009 16:52:02, 19968 bytes    
[/font]
```
`

Did you install the drivers per *simpswr*'s post - 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/2817897-post26.html

Those drivers are dated Nov 2009. DirectX is showing Windows 7 legacy or default drivers installed based on 13 July 2009 timestamp. I don't know what the dates on the Windows Updates Intel 945 & Atheros drivers are that are among the 3 remaining updates.



`


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

those drivers were installed through usb flash drivers at the same time with the operating system Windows 7 , I did not install any drivers manually


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

2 options from here - 

1. Install the 945 chipset & Atheros drivers from Windows Updates 
2. Install " " from the motherboard site

Whichever you choose, create a system restore point first. Windows 7 should create one, but it is best to be sure.

The drivers will need to be updated at some point in the near future as Windows 7 SP1 is on the horizon.


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

SO YOU THINK I SHOULD UPDATE FROM THE OPTIONAL UPDATES?From this http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx140/bestfuture2012/IMG_0001-3.jpg


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

Yes... but the 945 &/or Atheros may be the ones that caused you problems to begin with. You won't know until you try them. After chipset installation, check Device Manager - "Display Adapters" -- see what date is on the driver. If < 13 July 2009, roll back the drivers.


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

just installed both 945 chipset & Atheros drivers from Windows Updates


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

Now I have the last one optional update available ?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

What are the driver dates on chipset & NIC?
START | *devmgmt.msc* 

- Display Adaptor
- Networking

`


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

No reason not to install it . .


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

I checked Device Manager - "Display Adapters" --the date is on the driver 9/23/2009 for the Mobile Intel(R)945 Express chipset family
this is are specs


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

I agree with simpswr - install the last Windows Update.


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

Network driver Atheros AR5B95 the date is 10/5/2009
the other driver Atheros AR8132 PC Ethernet controller the date is 4/1/2009


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

Everything working ok now?


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

ok, installing now


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

Update that 4-1-2009 Atheros AR8132 NIC driver -- it pre-dates Windows 7 RTM.

"Atheros AR81Family Windows Driver x86/x64(Win7,Vista, XP, Server 2003)"

http://partner.atheros.com/Drivers.aspx

`


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

yes Rich now is working fine finally after 3 days trying to figure it out, i just need to update the driver Atheros AR81Family Windows Driver x86/x64(Win7,Vista, XP, Server 2003)"
i dont know which one because there 2 drivers or both?


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

Now I have to go for a few hours and hopefully by then one of you will tell me which driver to install because I already downloaded both from Atheros AR81Family Windows Driver x86/x64(Win7,Vista, XP, Server 2003)"
thank you so much for your help and I keep you posted when I install the last driver I guess, thanks a lot


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

Neither one actually.

I just downloaded both and see that both versions pre-date Windows 7 RTM, even though Atheros claims they are Windows 7 drivers. 

Most Windows 7 RTM OS drivers have a base date = 13 July 2009.

Check for updates in the future.


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

so I guess I am fine for now , right hahahaha
thank you I really appreciate it for all your support


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed drivers*

You're most welcome.

Enjoy Windows 7.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED] After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed d*

GUYS I AM BACK BECAUSE LAST NIGHT I TUNED THE NOTEBOOK OFF AND I JUST TURNED BACK ON AND GUESS WHAT? THE SAME DRIVERS ARE GONE AGAIN 
http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx140/bestfuture2012/IMG_0001.jpg
DAMN THIS PIECE A **** , THAT'S WHY I HATE PC .NOW I NEED HELP AGAIN AND I AM GOING TO SELL IT


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [SOLVED] After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed d*

You still have those drivers you put in the folder . . reinstall them


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED] After updating to Windows 7-No internet connection + missing installed d*

Yes i do have them , how i should install them by uninstalling the ones with question marks 1st?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Full system information is needed.

Follow these instructions --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/2545708-post1.html

Attach the zipped files to your next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

I think I posted yesterday the info about the system, because the notebook right now is not operative because the usb drivers missing , I am on a mac right now

```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 7/23/2010, 18:00:01
       Machine name: GATEWAY-PC
   Operating System: Windows 7 Professional 32-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_gdr.100226-1909)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Gateway         
       System Model: LT20            
               BIOS: InsydeH2O Version V1.08
          Processor: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270   @ 1.60GHz (2 CPUs), ~1.6GHz
             Memory: 1024MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 1014MB RAM
          Page File: 777MB used, 1260MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
   User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
 System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
    DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
     DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: Mobile Intel(R) 945 Express Chipset Family (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM 1.0)
       Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
          Chip type: Intel(R) GMA 950
           DAC type: Internal
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27AE&SUBSYS_02411025&REV_03
     Display Memory: 250 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 0 MB
      Shared Memory: 250 MB
       Current Mode: 1024 x 600 (32 bit) (60Hz)
       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: unknown
         Monitor Id: AUO30D2
        Native Mode: 1024 x 600(p) (60.078Hz)
        Output Type: Internal
        Driver Name: igdumd32.dll
Driver File Version: 8.15.0010.1749 (English)
     Driver Version: 8.15.10.1749
        DDI Version: 9Ex
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.0
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 7/13/2009 18:15:31, 3805184 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: Yes
    WHQL Date Stamp: 
  Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-64EE-11CF-4075-4B22A3C2C535}
          Vendor ID: 0x8086
          Device ID: 0x27AE
          SubSys ID: 0x02411025
        Revision ID: 0x0003
 Driver Strong Name: igdlh.inf:Intel.Mfg.NTx86...1:i945GME0:8.15.10.1749:pci\ven_8086&dev_27ae
     Rank Of Driver: 00F42001
        Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
   Deinterlace Caps: {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
       D3D9 Overlay: Supported
            DXVA-HD: Not Supported
       DDraw Status: Enabled
         D3D Status: Enabled
         AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0272&SUBSYS_10250241&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 65535
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.01.7600.16385 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 7/13/2009 16:51:47, 304128 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Microsoft
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Microphone (High Definition Audio Device)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.01.7600.16385 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 7/13/2009 16:51:47, 304128 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x27C9
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 7/13/2009 16:52:09, 258560 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 7/13/2009 16:51:05, 5888 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/13/2009 16:11:24, 80896 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/13/2009 18:20:36, 42576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/13/2009 16:11:24, 80896 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/13/2009 18:20:36, 42576 bytes
| 
+ PS/2 Compatible Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f13
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/13/2009 16:11:24, 80896 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/13/2009 18:20:44, 41552 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 7/13/2009 18:19:10, 51776 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 7/13/2009 16:45:08, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/13/2009 18:20:44, 41552 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 110.4 GB
Total Space: 142.4 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: Hitachi HTS543216L9A300 ATA Device

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D0&SUBSYS_02411025&REV_02\3&33FD14CA&0&E0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:20:45, 153680 bytes

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) 945 Express Chipset Family (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM 1.0)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27AE&SUBSYS_02411025&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&10
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CC&SUBSYS_02411025&REV_02\3&33FD14CA&0&EF
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:51:14, 41472 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:51:15, 284160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:52:09, 258560 bytes

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) 945GME Express Processor to DRAM Controller - 27AC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27AC&SUBSYS_02411025&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CB&SUBSYS_02411025&REV_02\3&33FD14CA&0&EB
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:51:10, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:51:15, 284160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:52:09, 258560 bytes

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) 945 Express Chipset Family (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM 1.0)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27A6&SUBSYS_02411025&REV_03\3&33FD14CA&0&11
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller - 27DA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DA&SUBSYS_02411025&REV_02\3&33FD14CA&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CA&SUBSYS_02411025&REV_02\3&33FD14CA&0&EA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:51:10, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:51:15, 284160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:52:09, 258560 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2448&SUBSYS_02411025&REV_E2\3&33FD14CA&0&F0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:20:45, 153680 bytes

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_02411025&REV_02\3&33FD14CA&0&D8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:50:56, 108544 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C9&SUBSYS_02411025&REV_02\3&33FD14CA&0&E9
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:51:10, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:51:15, 284160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:52:09, 258560 bytes

     Name: Atheros AR8132 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1062&SUBSYS_02411025&REV_C0\4&171E8F27&0&00E2
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\L1C62x86.sys, 1.00.0000.0004 (English), 7/13/2009 15:02:47, 50688 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D6
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D6&SUBSYS_02411025&REV_02\3&33FD14CA&0&E3
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:20:45, 153680 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C8&SUBSYS_02411025&REV_02\3&33FD14CA&0&E8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:51:10, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:51:15, 284160 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:52:09, 258560 bytes

     Name: Atheros AR5B95 Wireless Network Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_002B&SUBSYS_E016105B&REV_01\4&16E25204&0&00E0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\athr.sys, 8.00.0000.0225 (English), 9/21/2009 10:58:28, 1218048 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vwifibus.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 16:52:02, 19968 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D4
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D4&SUBSYS_02411025&REV_02\3&33FD14CA&0&E2
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:20:45, 153680 bytes

     Name: Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C5&SUBSYS_02411025&REV_02\3&33FD14CA&0&FA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msahci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:20:44, 27712 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:19:03, 42560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:26:15, 21584 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:26:15, 133200 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D2&SUBSYS_02411025&REV_02\3&33FD14CA&0&E1
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:20:45, 153680 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801GBM (ICH7-M/U) LPC Interface Controller - 27B9
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27B9&SUBSYS_02411025&REV_02\3&33FD14CA&0&F8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:20:43, 13888 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7600.16385
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16590
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft TV Captions Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16590
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7600.16385
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft TV Subtitles Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16590
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.7600.16385
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.7600.16385
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7600.16385
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (High Definition Aud,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16590
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16590
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16590

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
HD Audio Microphone 2,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
WebCam,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
HD Audio Headphone/Speakers,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7600.16590

Video Capture Sources:
WebCam,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16385

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (High Definition Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DirectSound: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {651288E5-A7ED-4076-A96B-6CC62D848FE1} (Balanced)
  Quality Flags: 2576
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow half deinterlace
    Allow scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 100
  Balanced Flags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 50
  PowerFlags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 0
```


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Use system restore to get you back, then. . .

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html

I need the full output zipped up and attached to your next post.

`


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

so the same thing just zip file attachment?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

No.... please read and follow the instructions -

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html

`


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

I hope this is what you were looking for 
thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Please download this file and save to Documents folder -

http://jcgriff2.com/0x2/BSOD_Windows7_Vista_v3.01_jcgriff2_.exe

RIGHT-click on the EXE icon, select "Run as Administrator"

When it is complete, Windows Explorer will open and a new folder in Documents named *Windows7_BSOD_jcgriff2 * will be hilited. Zip up the entire folder - attach to post.

It will take ~ 5 minutes to run.

`


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

How i can downloaded ad run it on the computer that there are No network drivers, no usb drivers no audio drivers?


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

I can downloaded on my mac and copy on my usb flash drive but I can't transfer to the notebook because the USB drivers are missing, unless a restore again from the restore point?<a href="http://s749.photobucket.com/albums/xx140/bestfuture2012/?action=view&current=IMG_0001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx140/bestfuture2012/IMG_0001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx140/bestfuture2012/IMG_0001.jpg


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

I had no other option but to restore to the point I saved last night in order to get back my notebook. The zipped file that you asked me for is in the attachment, hope this file is going to help you resolve the issue
please let me know what I should do next
Thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Thank you for the files as they spoke volumes about problems occuring within your system.

The Event Viewer logs show a BSOD occurred 2 days ago and involved Intel chipset drivers -

```
[font=lucida console]
Event[230]:
  Log Name: Application
  Source: Windows Error Reporting
  Date: 2010-07-23T19:04:04.000
  Description: 
Fault bucket [B]0x50[/B]_[COLOR=Red]igdkmd32[/COLOR]!COPPModule_startupX+126, type 0
Event Name: [COLOR=Blue]BlueScreen[/COLOR]
[/font]
```
The bugcheck = *0x50* = invalid memory referenced


Errors related to your HDD -

```
[font=lucida console]Event[4084]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Disk
  Date: 2010-07-22T01:32:38.030
  Level: Error
  Description: 
[COLOR=Red]The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk1\DR1[/COLOR].
[/font]
```

AVG installed early on -

```
[font=lucida console]
Event[4000]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-FilterManager
  Date: 2010-07-22T01:47:15.084
  Description: 
File System Filter '[color=red]AvgMfx86[/color]' (6.0, ?2010?-?04?-?25T14:05:02.000000000Z) has successfully loaded and registered with Filter Manager.

[/font]
```
 
Then 15 seconds later, USB-related errors appear. However, I cannot state that AVG is causing these errors, but the timing is interesting to me. There are 235 entries just like this one -

```
[font=lucida console]
Event[3999]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-PnP
  Date: 2010-07-22T01:47:30.185
  Description: 
The driver \Driver\[color=red]libusb0[/color] failed to load for the device Root\*ISATAP\0000.[/font]
```

Here is Atheros NIC failing -

```
[font=lucida console]
Event[1136]:
  Log Name: Application
  Source: Windows Error Reporting
  Date: 2010-07-22T00:12:57.000
Event Name: NetworkDiagnosticsFrameworkV3

Problem signature:
P1: Microsoft
P2: Dot3HelperClass [1.0]
P3: 2
P4: 8008F906
P5: {1296DFF0-D04E-4be1-A512-90F04DDFA3E6}
P6: Dot3HelperClass [1.0]
P7: {4DA030B8-86E5-4b6a-A879-2FFF8443B527}
P8: [COLOR=Red]l1c62x86.sys[/COLOR]P9: 1.0.0.4 13/07/2009
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\System32\NDF\{9A98DF0A-8B38-4342-9D2F-ADF940EF12F6}-WER-07222010-0012.etl

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\NonCritical_Microsoft_362b3137e2ef6e317ce49e834176ef286d4016_cab_0460190b

Analysis symbol: 
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 85f03993-9560-11df-8d70-0026221848b7
Report Status: 2[/font]
```

Is your Windows 7 OS installation activated and validated? 

```
[font=lucida console]Event[1213]:
  Log Name: Application
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-Security-SPP
  Date: 2010-07-22T00:04:56.000
  Level: Error
  Description: 
[COLOR=red]Installation of the Proof of Purchase failed[/COLOR]. 0xC004F015
Partial Pkey=CD72J
ACID=a0cde89c-3304-4157-b61c-c8ad785d1fad
Detailed Error[?]
[/font]
```

Is Windows 7 an upgrade from XP OEM license or a full retail version that you purchased?



Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

Ok I activated and validated online , its windows professional that I got through my friend .I did not purchased personally. I had to restore and get back my notebook . What do you think I should do to prevent this from happening again?The restore point is from yesterday without doing the optional updates if you don't remember check the pic attached http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx140/bestfuture2012/IMG_0001-3.jpg


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Bestfuture said:


> Ok I activated and validated online , its windows professional that I got through my friend .I did not purchased personally.


Is the Windows 7 Professional version a full retail copy or is it an upgrade version for your friend's system?

Run HDD diagnostics -

```
Hitachi HTS543216L9A300 ATA Device
```
Hitachi diagnostics --> http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287#hitachi

Download this ISO --> http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/downloads/dft32_v416_b00.iso

Burn bootable USB stick.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Bestfuture said:


> Ok I activated and validated online , its windows professional that I got through my friend .I did not purchased personally.


Is the Windows 7 Professional version a full retail copy or is it an upgrade version for your friend's system?

Run HDD diagnostics -

```
Hitachi HTS543216L9A300 ATA Device
```
Hitachi diagnostics --> http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287#hitachi

Download this ISO --> http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/downloads/dft32_v416_b00.iso

Burn bootable USB stick.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

What I am suppose to do with the ISO file transfer on USB flash drive and reinstall windows 7 again?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Boot system with USB ISO and it will run HDD diagnostics


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

Ok and after that?Do you want me to post the diagnostics?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

It will tell you if HDD errors are found or not. 

You can post them, sure.

Is Windows 7 full retail version or an upgrade for your friend's system?


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

I am not sure about the version upgrade or retail


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

I try to boot from the iso that i downloaded but i boots normal i did not see any options to do a diagnostic , any idea?


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

I try to boot from the iso that i downloaded but i boots normal i did not see any options to do a diagnostic , any idea?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Run HDD diagnostics with Seatools - 

http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.j...toid=720bd20cacdec010VgnVCM100000dd04090aRCRD

Download the ISO from here --> http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.j...toid=480bd20cacdec010VgnVCM100000dd04090aRCRD

You really do need to find out from your friend whether you have a full retail version or OEM upgrade of Windows 7. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

Thank you for your help guys , i just sold today my notebook i was tired spending too much time to try to figure it out. That's why i love mac no hassle no headache . I just wanted to thank you everybody who try to help me i really do appreciate it 
thank you guys


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Windows 7 system is gone.

Good luck to you & MAC ! : )

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

Thank you but don't forget I still have a desktop running windows xp and I am thinking to upgrade to windows 7 , what do you think is worth it or not?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Be sure to run the Windows 7 Upgrade advisor first . . 

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/get/upgrade-advisor.aspx

7 needs more memory than XP . . at least 2 Gig and 4 Gig is even better.


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

Ok, i will do that , thank you rich


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

hi there, here are the results after running Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor 


Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor Report
Computer Name: 
Operating System: Windows XP Professional 
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz 
Memory: 2.4 GB 

System Details 
Custom installation required You'll need to perform a custom installation of 32-bit Windows 7 and then reinstall your programs. Make sure to back up your files before you begin. 
Go online to get important information about installing Windows 7 on a PC running Windows XP 
Windows Aero support Your current graphics adapter won't support the Windows Aero user interface. If you want to experience the benefits of Windows Aero, contact your PC manufacturer or retailer to see if an upgrade is available. 
Go online to learn more about Windows Aero 
Outlook Express This program is no longer included in Windows 7. You can get similar programs for Windows 7 from other software manufacturers. 
Go to the Microsoft website to learn more 
More info from Dell Computer Corporation Dell Computer Corporation has a website that might give you more information about getting Windows 7 running on your PC. 
Visit the Dell Computer Corporation website 
CPU speed: 2.8 GHz Your CPU meets the 1 GHz minimum requirement. 
2.4 GB of RAM Your PC meets the 1 GB minimum requirement. 
57.3 GB free space available on C: Your hard disk meets the minimum requirement of 16 GB free space for 32-bit Windows 7. 

Devices Status Details 
Intel(R) 82865G Graphics Controller
Intel Corporation Unknown We don't have compatibility information about this device. 
Apple Mobile Device USB Driver
Apple, Inc. Compatible This device is compatible with Windows 7. 
Conexant D850 56K V.9x DFVc Modem
Conexant Compatible This device is compatible with Windows 7. 
Digital Still Camera
Generic Compatible This device is compatible with Windows 7. 
HP PSC 2350 series
HP Check Windows Update Check Windows Update after installing Windows 7 to make sure you have the latest driver for this device, otherwise it may not work. 
Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Intel Compatible This device is compatible with Windows 7. 
SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio
Analog Devices, Inc. Check Windows Update Check Windows Update after installing Windows 7 to make sure you have the latest driver for this device, otherwise it may not work.
Go online for more information 

Programs Status Details 
Adobe AIR
version 1.1.0.5790
Adobe Systems Inc. Free update available We don't have compatibility information about this version of the program.
Get a free update to a compatible version 
HP Image Zone 4.7
version 4.7
HP Known issues You may experience issues running this program on Windows 7. 
Ad-Aware
version 8.1
Lavasoft This program has earned Microsoft's Compatible with Windows 7 logo.
Learn more about the Compatible with Windows 7 logo 
Aldelo For Restaurants
version 3.8.10
Aldelo Systems Inc. This program has earned Microsoft's Compatible with Windows 7 logo.
Learn more about the Compatible with Windows 7 logo 
AVG Free 9.0
version 9.0
AVG Technologies This program has earned Microsoft's Compatible with Windows 7 logo.
Learn more about the Compatible with Windows 7 logo 
Microsoft Office Ultimate 2007
version 12.0.4518.1014
Microsoft Corporation This program has earned Microsoft's Compatible with Windows 7 logo.
Learn more about the Compatible with Windows 7 logo 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
version 8.0.59193
Microsoft Corporation This program has earned Microsoft's Compatible with Windows 7 logo.
Learn more about the Compatible with Windows 7 logo 
Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor
version 2.0.5000.0
Microsoft Corporation This program has earned Microsoft's Compatible with Windows 7 logo.
Learn more about the Compatible with Windows 7 logo 
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Compatible This program is compatible with Windows 7. 
WinSCP 4.2.5
version 4.2.5
Martin Prikryl Compatible This program is compatible with Windows 7. 

Windows XP Mode is an optional feature available in Windows 7 Professional and Windows 7 Ultimate that has extra system requirements. 
Visit the Windows XP Mode website for more information 
Requirement Details 
Virtualization technology not supported Your PC does not support hardware assisted virtualization technology. 
2.4 GB of RAM Your PC memory meets the 2 GB requirement for running Windows XP Mode on 32-bit Windows 7. 
Extra 15 GB of free space Your PC meets the minimum requirement of 15 GB extra space for installing and running Windows XP Mode.


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

Please let me know what do you think if I can upgraded to windows 7 ??
Thanks


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Looks like you can . . you will not have aero ( eyecandy ) but looks like it will run ok.

I have bolded the significant issues you will have:

System Details 
Custom installation required You'll need to perform a custom installation of 32-bit Windows 7 and then reinstall your programs. Make sure to back up your files before you begin. 
Go online to get important information about installing Windows 7 on a PC running Windows XP 
Windows Aero support Your current graphics adapter won't support the Windows Aero user interface. If you want to experience the benefits of Windows Aero, contact your PC manufacturer or retailer to see if an upgrade is available. 
Go online to learn more about Windows Aero 
Outlook Express This program is no longer included in Windows 7. You can get similar programs for Windows 7 from other software manufacturers. 
Go to the Microsoft website to learn more 
More info from Dell Computer Corporation Dell Computer Corporation has a website that might give you more information about getting Windows 7 running on your PC. 
Visit the Dell Computer Corporation website 
CPU speed: 2.8 GHz Your CPU meets the 1 GHz minimum requirement. 
2.4 GB of RAM Your PC meets the 1 GB minimum requirement. 
57.3 GB free space available on C: Your hard disk meets the minimum requirement of 16 GB free space for 32-bit Windows 7. 

Devices Status Details 
Intel(R) 82865G Graphics Controller
Intel Corporation Unknown We don't have compatibility information about this device. 
Apple Mobile Device USB Driver
Apple, Inc. Compatible This device is compatible with Windows 7. 
Conexant D850 56K V.9x DFVc Modem
Conexant Compatible This device is compatible with Windows 7. 
Digital Still Camera
Generic Compatible This device is compatible with Windows 7. 
*HP PSC 2350 series
HP Check Windows Update Check Windows Update after installing Windows 7 to make sure you have the latest driver for this device, otherwise it may not work. *Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Intel Compatible This device is compatible with Windows 7. 
*SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio
Analog Devices, Inc. Check Windows Update Check Windows Update after installing Windows 7 to make sure you have the latest driver for this device, otherwise it may not work.*Go online for more information 

Programs Status Details 
Adobe AIR
version 1.1.0.5790
Adobe Systems Inc. Free update available We don't have compatibility information about this version of the program.
Get a free update to a compatible version 
*HP Image Zone 4.7
version 4.7
HP Known issues You may experience issues running this program on Windows 7.* 
Ad-Aware
version 8.1
Lavasoft This program has earned Microsoft's Compatible with Windows 7 logo.
Learn more about the Compatible with Windows 7 logo 
Aldelo For Restaurants
version 3.8.10
Aldelo Systems Inc. This program has earned Microsoft's Compatible with Windows 7 logo.
Learn more about the Compatible with Windows 7 logo 
AVG Free 9.0
version 9.0
AVG Technologies This program has earned Microsoft's Compatible with Windows 7 logo.
Learn more about the Compatible with Windows 7 logo 
Microsoft Office Ultimate 2007
version 12.0.4518.1014
Microsoft Corporation This program has earned Microsoft's Compatible with Windows 7 logo.
Learn more about the Compatible with Windows 7 logo 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
version 8.0.59193
Microsoft Corporation This program has earned Microsoft's Compatible with Windows 7 logo.
Learn more about the Compatible with Windows 7 logo 
Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor
version 2.0.5000.0
Microsoft Corporation This program has earned Microsoft's Compatible with Windows 7 logo.
Learn more about the Compatible with Windows 7 logo 
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Compatible This program is compatible with Windows 7. 
WinSCP 4.2.5
version 4.2.5
Martin Prikryl Compatible This program is compatible with Windows 7. 

Windows XP Mode is an optional feature available in Windows 7 Professional and Windows 7 Ultimate that has extra system requirements. 
Visit the Windows XP Mode website for more information 
Requirement Details 
*Virtualization technology not supported Your PC does not support hardware assisted virtualization technology*. 
2.4 GB of RAM Your PC memory meets the 2 GB requirement for running Windows XP Mode on 32-bit Windows 7. 
Extra 15 GB of free space Your PC meets the minimum requirement of 15 GB extra space for installing and running Windows XP Mode.


----------



## Bestfuture (Jul 22, 2010)

do you think I can be able to update and still keep my info without deleting just in case I have to go back to windows xp?What's your suggestion?
thank you again


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You cannot update from XP to 7 . . you have to do a "Custom" installation. it will put all the XP files in a folder caled "windows.old" and they can be accessed, but it is always a good idea to back up any data you cherish when changeing operating Systems


----------

